
Do 'mechanical trees' offer the cure for climate change? - simonebrunozzi
https://japantoday.com/category/tech/do-%27mechanical-trees%27-offer-the-cure-for-climate-change
======
RenRav
Not if their plan is to simply turn it into fuel and oil...

